# Is the "Personal Safe" icon a Windows Vista feature?



## Mateo1041

I started up my new laptop for the first time last night and noticed a "Personal Safe" icon on the desktop.  Problem is, I can't remove it.  When right-clicking, there's no delete option.  Is this a Windows Vista thing?  Or perhaps something third party that came pre-installed?  I've just spent the last half hour searching, and can't find anything.

Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## Mateo1041

Anyone?  :-(  It just seems weird that I cannot remove an icon from my desktop.


----------



## TFT

There's not enough info. When you click on it does it open anything ? Is there any properties to it when right clicking ? Is it a short cut icon and if so does the properties show you the target file it's pointing to ?
Can you post a pic of it.

If it's a rogue icon then there are programs to delete them but need to know if it's related to a program.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Mateo1041 said:


> Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks.



What options are there? Properites? Find Target?

Does it open a program when you double click it? What program?

Can you find the program name in the Windows Add/Remove Programs list?


----------



## Mateo1041

No, I'm not able to delete it period.  And it's not listed under Add/Remove Programs in Vista Home Premium 64 bit.

Screenshots:


















I don't care if it stays as a feature.  I just don't want it on my desktop as an icon.


----------



## diduknowthat

I don't think it's a Vista feature, at least I don't have it. are you using a namebrand prebuilt computer?


----------



## Mateo1041

It's a Sager NP8662.  From what I've been researching, it may have come with the laptop.  It did ask me to swipe my finger when opening for the first time after a while recently.  Perhaps it came with the fingerprint scanner?


----------



## Yoogain

The Personal Safe icon is a feature that came with the Protector Suite Software that was pre-installed on sager. (It's basically the software for your fingerprint scanner) If you want to get rid of it, double click on your Fingerprint Software systray icon, and choose "File Safe" from the application's segment. There should be options to make it appear or disappear from your desktop and/or My Computer. :3


----------



## Mateo1041

There's no systray icon.  :-(  The only thing I can think of is to either leave it there and ignore it or uninstall the fingerprint scanner software.  I guess it's no biggie if it permanently stays on my desktop, but it's just weird that the manufacturer does not provide a way to remove the unnecessary and unused icons.

Thanks for your input, Yoogain!


----------



## Mateo1041

To update you, I upgraded to Windows 7 yesterday and the icon disappeared from the desktop.  Whatever works I guess!


----------

